# How to secure the gun on a car seat??



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I had for a decade my gun just in the cup holder placed. Especially when I have to go (visiting customers) in areas that you never unlock your door without having a hatched in your hand. Honestly I never experienced any bad in those areas (so much for my bias).
But today a Co-Worker rear ended a truck in front of him. Nothing really should happen, no one should be hurt but he had the same habit than I have and places his gun into the cup holder between the front seats. The gun became a IFO (Identified Flying Object) and harmed him badly on his right forearm by cutting him with the sights.

That made me think and when I came home I experimented with a older holster and a belt to put a holster between the driver seat and the center console. 
Well - it didn't work really out but it seams there is the right direction.

Anyone having an Idea how to secure a gun from flying around in a accident and are still ready to grab?

I use a M&P 40 with the 4" barrel and the 16 mag in my vehicle.

Thx


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Just google "car holsters." DeSantis and others make them.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

The handy man's secret weapon; duct tape.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Your "holster between driver's seat and console" idea is a good start.
You might be able to pop-rivet a holster to the center console, in such a place as to make it hard to see when you're not in the car.
As soon as you get into the car, and before you hook-up your seat belt, move your pistol to the rivetted-in holster. When you're about to get out of the car, move the gun back to your regular, on-the-body rig.

Problem: You need to remember _always_ to take the gun with you, when you leave the car. It is not safely stored, in that rivetted-in holster.

Another possibility, if your car's center console has enough space beneath it, would be to cut a closely-fitted hole in the bottom of the center-console's container-space, so that the pistol sits straight up in it and is easy to grab. You would just open the console's lid, reach in, and come up shooting.

But you still will have to remember to take the gun with you. Every time.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow, did this thread title ever throw me. When I saw "car seat," my first thought was "who in their right mind would want to attach a holster to a kid's car seat.

Try this, with, or without a strap.




Just an inexpensive holster from a gun show. You can get them with or without retention. Pistol sits right next to my right leg. Very difficult to see from outside vehicle.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Thx for your advises.
First I don't want to cut, drill or scratch anything in my verhicle. I have to trade it in so every 2-3 years because I use it for the job an when I close to 200 K I get me a new one. Scratches holes, cuts would cut into my budged when I trade the car with the dealers.

I checked out the internet and all the usual suspects including amazon and found a somewhat solution based on the amazon offer. I took now 2 belts and 2 nylon Magita tool bags and placed them over the center console. At the moment it is somewhat satisfying but I'm not really sure. At least it will hold the gun in place (hopefully) if I get rear ended. 

When I leave the vehicle, the gun goes in a gun safe in the Trunk. That I did before anyway because I have a (Today) Beretta PX4 compact IWB. I just can't when I am in the car seat may be even buckled up go to the IWB and pull the concealed gun out in a timely manner. And I travel in shirt and tie and after I pulled the gun out it takes forever and a big mirror to tuck the shirt in a manor to conceal the gun. I know there are acrobats here for them is that a piece of cake but I have a problem with that. 

It is amazing but I am sure I am not the only one that carries a gun in the car, and there are so limited car-holsters that don't require cut, drilling or scratchy clamps.

But thank you for your help.


----------

